# Help For Heroes 2013-Want to play with a GM staffer?



## rickg (Sep 14, 2013)

This is an opportunity for those of you playing on the day. For the bargain bucket price of Â£20, you can tee the ball up with one of your heroes at the HFH day this year.

Mike Harris, Jezz Ellwood, Nick Bonfield and Bill Elliott are the 4 legends from GM towers playing this year for the 1st time at the Forum HFH event.

12 lucky forummers have the opportunity to play with these guys and all you have to do is donate Â£20 to the Charity for the privilege.

1st come 1st served, so I've posted it on a Saturday evening which hopefully gives the best chance for everyone to see the post.

Simply respond to this thread with the initials of who you would prefer to be partnered with. I'll keep updating to show who has been successful and which staffers are still available. 1st 12 to post win, if you choose a staffer that is already fully allocated, then you will get a second pick ahead of posters who post after you, and so on until all 12 spaces have been taken.

This should raise Â£240 before gift aid. Thanks to Mike and the team for putting themselves up for this.


----------



## Val (Sep 14, 2013)

I think you're selling it cheaply Rick, there's plenty here would pay plenty to play with Mike especially as he's Ed of the mag and gaffer of the forum ultimately.


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 14, 2013)

MH please


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2013)

I would imagine if you play with a GM Staffer you may get a favourable tee as well.:thup: The commitee are still looking into who will be hiking out to start at the 6th.


----------



## sev112 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'll go with Nick B


----------



## LIG (Sep 14, 2013)

What great idea, Rick.:thup:

Err, do we know their handicaps - wouldn't want to get tips from a chopper!! 

MH please.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 14, 2013)

MH please


----------



## rickg (Sep 14, 2013)

So far:

1. *Mike Harris (handicap 7)*
2. El Bandito
3. LIG
4. Homer

1. *Jezz Ellwood (handicap 5)*
2.
3.
4.

1. *Nick Bonfield (handicap 16)*
2. Sev112
3.
4.

1. *Bill Elliott (handicap 18)*
2.
3.
4.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 14, 2013)

Great idea Rick
B.E for me please


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 14, 2013)

How has Bill not filled up first?

So wish I was still available for this event, work might be opening up to make it possible but now I have to move into a new flat!

Conspiring against me!


----------



## rickg (Sep 14, 2013)

So far:

1. *Mike Harris (handicap 7)*
2. El Bandito
3. LIG
4. Homer

1. *Jezz Ellwood (handicap 5)*
2.
3.
4.

1. *Nick Bonfield (handicap 16)*
2. Sev112
3.
4.

1. *Bill Elliott (handicap 18)*
2. Phil The Fragger
3.
4.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 15, 2013)

Come on guys, cant believe that this isnt filling up


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 15, 2013)

Do you want me to pay now via Rick's H4H page for the pleasure of Mike's company or is this still subject to some form of official confirmation. I need to buy raffle tickets anyway.


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes pay online Martin. You can include raffle tickets, just confirm in the message box. Mike's fourball is now complete.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 15, 2013)

Can you put me and Kraxx down to play with Bill and Phil.

Donation paid online on the H4H site.


----------



## rickg (Sep 15, 2013)

So far:

1. *Mike Harris (handicap 7)*
2. El Bandito
3. LIG
4. Homer

1. *Jezz Ellwood (handicap 5)*
2.
3.
4.

1. *Nick Bonfield (handicap 16)*
2. Sev112
3.
4.

1. *Bill Elliott (handicap 18)*
2. Phil The Fragger
3. Khamelion
4. Kraxx


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 15, 2013)

richart said:



			Yes pay online Martin. You can include raffle tickets, just confirm in the message box. Mike's fourball is now complete.
		
Click to expand...

Â£40.00 (plus gift aid) paid - Â£20 for MikeH and Â£20 raffle tickets


----------



## chrisd (Sep 16, 2013)

I will let Jezz put up with me for the round for Â£20 

He may want to bid Â£40 not to!

I will sort out payments on the day + the 2s money form the Chart Hills meet


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 16, 2013)

JE please.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 16, 2013)

Was going to play with Bill but can't put up with Fragger again........

I would like the honour of partnering Mr Elwood Esq.....
Will sort out money and raffle tickets tonight.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 16, 2013)

Put me down for this please Rick, I don't mind who, although I don't want them fighting over me.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 16, 2013)

Missed the boat! damn me not coming on line all weekend! have a guest anyway.. wouldnt mind having a knock with Rick! (not just because he is on the committee so most likely teeing off from the 1st!)


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2013)

Still places with Nick. I note you don't want to play with me.


----------



## rickg (Sep 16, 2013)

So far:

1. *Mike Harris (handicap 7)*
2. El Bandito
3. LIG
4. Homer

1. *Jezz Ellwood (handicap 5)*
2. Chrisd
3. ArnoldArmChewer
4. Imurg

1. *Nick Bonfield (handicap 16)*
2. Sev112
3. HotDogAssassin
4.

1. *Bill Elliott (handicap 18)*
2. Phil The Fragger
3. Khamelion
4. Kraxx

1 place remaining folks..who's going to get it? :thup:


----------



## rickg (Sep 16, 2013)

richart said:



			Still places with Nick. I note you don't want to play with me.
		
Click to expand...

He couldnt afford it!!


----------



## Rooter (Sep 16, 2013)

rickg said:



			He couldnt afford it!! 

Click to expand...

Haha! ok,how to get out of this without ending up on the 6th....

Damn me not being able to edit my post and put richard or rick! LOL


----------



## rickg (Sep 16, 2013)

So far: (updated with payments received - please pay on the charity site) :thup:

1. *Mike Harris (handicap 7)*
2. El Bandito
3. LIG *paid*
4. Homer *paid*

1. *Jezz Ellwood (handicap 5)*
2. Chrisd
3. ArnoldArmChewer
4. Imurg

1. *Nick Bonfield (handicap 16)*
2. Sev112
3. HotDogAssassin
4. AVAILABLE

1. *Bill Elliott (handicap 18)*
2. Phil The Fragger *paid*
3. Khamelion *paid*
4. Kraxx *paid*


1 place remaining folks..who's going to get it? :thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Haha! ok,how to get out of this without ending up on the 6th....
		
Click to expand...

 Pencilled in mate.


----------



## rickg (Sep 16, 2013)

last place taken by defending champion Fish(updated with payments received - please pay on the charity site) :thup:

1. *Mike Harris (handicap 7)*
2. El Bandito
3. LIG *paid*
4. Homer *paid*

1. *Jezz Ellwood (handicap 5)*
2. Chrisd
3. ArnoldArmChewer
4. Imurg

1. *Nick Bonfield (handicap 16)*
2. Sev112
3. HotDogAssassin
4. Fish

1. *Bill Elliott (handicap 18)*
2. Phil The Fragger *paid*
3. Khamelion *paid*
4. Kraxx *paid*


Thanks to all the forummers and to Mike and the team.....another Â£300 approx in the pot!! :clap:


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2013)

Great news Rick. Also means we don't have to try and find someone willing to play with Chrisd.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 17, 2013)

richart said:



			Great news Rick. Also means we don't have to try and find someone willing to play with Chrisd.

Click to expand...

I had the same thought Rich. its worth Â£20 not to tee off on my own at 6.30 am!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 17, 2013)

Â£20 paid via H4H donation page, looking forward to being the high H/C in our awesome foursome. :lol:


----------



## rickg (Sep 19, 2013)

updated with payments received - those outstanding, please pay on the charity site :thup:

1. *Mike Harris (handicap 7)*
2. El Bandito
3. LIG *paid*
4. Homer *paid*

1. *Jezz Ellwood (handicap 5)*
2. Chrisd
3. ArnoldArmChewer *paid*
4. Imurg *paid*


1. *Nick Bonfield (handicap 16)*
2. Sev112
3. HotDogAssassin
4. Fish

1. *Bill Elliott (handicap 18)*
2. Phil The Fragger *paid*
3. Khamelion *paid*
4. Kraxx *paid*


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 20, 2013)

The closer this day gets the more I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 23, 2013)

My payment made.


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 23, 2013)

Paid - and for some raffle tickets too.


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 23, 2013)

What a great idea. I follow MH on twitter & his tweets on beer, music & football are often just as entertaining as the golf tweets. Have always enjoyed reading Bill Elliott's column as well. Have a great day.


----------

